# News: TrueBSD 2.0-RC2 released!



## soko1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all!

TrueBSD is a LiveDVD operating system based on FreeBSD (http://www.freebsd.org) with many useful applications.

The second release candidate of OS TrueBSD 2.0-RC2 has finally released after a year of development.
During that time several improvements and bug fixes were introduced. Here is a brief list:

* Updated the system environment and the kernel to FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE;
* Fixed errors in system installer (/sysutils/trueinstall) which were caused by wrong detection storage drives;
* Created an official subversion repository (http://truebsd.org/wiki/doku.php?id=subversion);
* Created a non-official port of x11-wm/ion-3;
* Created an overlay of the ports tree;
* Changed a file system hierarchy;
* Created skel files which are used for each new user;
* Created a ports tree with patched versions of the software;
* Created a kernel module snd_hda_hack.ko for additional Intel audio cards support;
* Script /sysutils/apachemanager for managing the Apache web-server;
* Script /sysutils/hwdetect for new hardware automatic detection;
* Script /sysutils/snddetect for new audio cards detection;
* Script /sysutils/ifdetect for net cards detection;
* Script /sysutils/flashpluginctl for switching on/off the Adobe (R) Macromedia (R) Flash technology;
* Script /sysutils/getoperalang for Opera translational files installation;
* Script /sysutils/kblayout for choosing keyboard layout and switching method;

Release page: http://www.truebsd.org/en/releases/2.0rc2


----------



## kwanbis (Nov 17, 2008)

Very goog news. I would try it right away.


----------



## soko1 (Nov 17, 2008)

=)
Then please leave your feedback here, or: http://truebsd.org/forum/index.php?topic=2667

Thank you!


----------



## billysponch (Nov 18, 2008)

ummm... I don't understand ...I checked the website but what is the *main* difference with freeBSD except for sure it's a liveDVD ?


----------

